

Harp: A go application deploy tool - bom-d-van
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/2m9sQHZUKIQ

======
bom-d-van
Link: [https://github.com/bom-d-van/harp](https://github.com/bom-d-van/harp)

------
bom-d-van
Or an easy way to start daemon or run go programs on remote servers.

